# [SOLVED] nie dla Plliter na Xorg-1.8

## Ahenobarbi

Czytałem Xorg-server 1.8 upgrade guide i mi nie pomogło. 

Zmieniłem /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf 

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Option "XkbLayout" "us,pl" #to dodałem

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

```

udev działa.

```

x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0  USE="hal ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib"
```

```
$ grep -i key /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

[   396.129] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[   397.137] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   397.249] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   397.260] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[   397.260] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   397.261] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   397.315] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   397.332] (II) Video Bus: Found keys

[   397.332] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[   397.332] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   397.353] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   397.376] (II) Sleep Button: Found keys

[   397.376] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   397.376] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   397.403] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 (/dev/input/event7)

[   397.403] (**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   397.403] (**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: always reports core events

[   397.403] (**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[   397.424] (II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found keys

[   397.424] (II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Configuring as keyboard

[   397.424] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   397.426] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 (/dev/input/event8)

[   397.426] (**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   397.426] (**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: always reports core events

[   397.426] (**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[   397.440] (II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found 1 mouse buttons

[   397.440] (II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   397.440] (II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found relative axes

[   397.441] (II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found absolute axes

[   397.441] (II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found keys

[   397.441] (II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Configuring as mouse

[   397.441] (II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Configuring as keyboard

[   397.441] (**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   397.441] (**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   397.441] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   397.441] (EE) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[   397.441] (II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: initialized for absolute axes.

[   397.447] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[   397.447] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   397.447] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[   397.447] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   397.456] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[   397.456] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   397.457] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

```

```
 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T3200_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 Apr 2010 11:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p5

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r1, 3.1.2-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=native -mssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=native -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch prelink protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict strip unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/rion /var/lib/layman/enlightenment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding brasero bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dga dot dri dts dvd dvdr dvi embedded emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fontconfig fortran fts3 gdbm gif git gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv inotify ipv6 java6 jpeg kpathsea latex lcms ldap libnotify libsexy lm_sensors lua mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sasl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg sysfs t1lib tcpd theora threads threadsafe tiff tk truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" NETBEANS_MODULES="cnd ide ergonomics dlight harness nb" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS 
```

Co powinienem zrobić, żeby odzyskać pliterki?Last edited by Ahenobarbi on Mon Apr 26, 2010 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-825223.html

ps. powinieneś mieć albo udev albo hal, zdecyduj się. Z czego warto nadmienić, że przy następnym wydaniu xorg'a hal wyleci całkowicie.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Wywaliłem hal z USE, skorzystałem z Twojego configa dla klawiatury... i działa. Dzięki.

----------

## Marvell

A skąd macie info, że hal wyleci całkowicie? Bo nie mogę niczego konkretnego znaleźć :Wink: 

I jeszcze jedno, tak właściwie po co migrować na xorga 1.8? W czym wg was lepszy będzie udev niż hal?

 :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Hald jest broken by design, kawal syfu i dodatkowo, skoro udev sobie radzi tutaj, to na cholere kolejna warstwa abstrakcji jaka jest hal? Hal pewnie niedlugo wyelci wszystkich dystrybucji, projekt 'umarty'. Nikt go nie chce.

----------

## Pryka

 *Marvell wrote:*   

> A skąd macie info, że hal wyleci całkowicie? Bo nie mogę niczego konkretnego znaleźć
> 
> I jeszcze jedno, tak właściwie po co migrować na xorga 1.8? W czym wg was lepszy będzie udev niż hal?
> 
> 

 

Przy aktualizacji xorga do 1.8 emerge wypluwa informację o porzuceniu hala

----------

## qubaaa

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

Kurcze, oni sami nie wiedzą czego chcą. Tylko przerzucać te configi tam i z powrotem.

----------

## Pryka

W pierwszym poście jest już link który podałeś.

Co do wirowania z configami... akurat pozbycie się hala wyjdzie wszystkim na dobre.

----------

## Marvell

Też przeszedłem na xorga 1.8 :Wink: 

W jaki sposób teraz montujecie pendrive'y itd? chyba nie ręcznie:)

----------

## SlashBeast

A co ma xorg do pendrivow? Hala mogles sobie zostawic do montowania.

----------

## Marvell

Wiem ze xorg nie ma nic do montowania, ale skoro część osób rezygnuje z hala całkowicie to chciałbym wiedzieć z czego korzystają w zamian itd.

----------

## tallica

 *Marvell wrote:*   

> Wiem ze xorg nie ma nic do montowania, ale skoro część osób rezygnuje z hala całkowicie to chciałbym wiedzieć z czego korzystają w zamian itd.

 

Udev zastępuje HAL.

----------

